
Ask HN: Submitting multiple solutions for RFP - jimmyjack
Hi HN.<p>So we have the opportunity of responding to an RFP, of which we have 2 very capable solutions that we are well experienced with.<p>One solution is mobile based, while the other is using a standard computer. We did ask the client what they would prefer, but they said, they want to see what proposals they get.<p>In this case, does it make sense to submit both solutions in one proposal, while saying that a final decision will be made in concert with them after further discussions and requirements analysis after the work is awarded?<p>Or should we only submit the strongest?
======
codegeek
This may sound silly but why not respond to exactly what the customer asked
for ? If they didn't specify a preference, then I would just do one proposal
and list both solutions in it.

